# Product Review: Gen7Pets Monaco Stroller



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> Hey doggy… need a ride? Lola is a dog who’s always on the move – that’s why she was so excited to try out the Gen7Pets Monaco Stroller for herself.
> 
> Velcro dogs like to stick right by their people. But mobility issues can often make that impossible. Whether it be hot pavement in the summer heat, crowded sidewalks, a high-traffic shopping area, a recuperating dog or an aging friend; having wheels for your pet makes sense.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Product Review: Gen7Pets Monaco Stroller at PetGuide.com.


----------

